# My living room setup



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

New to the forum, but thought I would post some pics of my current setup. I am hoping to add a dedicated theater room soon due to the shape/limitations of my living room, but Here is what I have for now.

TV is Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-111FD
Samsung BD-1600 for Blu-Ray, Xbox 360, and ATT U-verse for sources

Denon AVR-2807 for receiver.

Paradigm setup for the speakers. Monitor 9s and CC-290 for fronts all v5. Surrounds are ADP-190.

Current subwoofer is an old Mirage Frx-S10 held over from prior systems. Will be getting replaced within the month.

View attachment 18252


View attachment 18254


View attachment 18253


View attachment 18250


View attachment 18249


View attachment 18251


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice plasma! Ever concidered moving your L/R towers further apart from each other? Perhaps would help with imaging...


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

martinez331 said:


> Nice plasma! Ever concidered moving your L/R towers further apart from each other? Perhaps would help with imaging...


My thoughts also.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Great gears combo! another proud Paradigm User!

Congratulations!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack! Nice setup so far. 

Matt


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice looking setup!


----------

